# 88 gti 16v to 12v obd2 vr6 swap. Yaay



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok so I am a couple weeks into the swap. Thought I would share and hope for some tips and tricks. 
As of right now the mk2 is backed into the garage. Engine out. Subframe dropped. 
I have to clean up a little and reset because it time to start tearing down the vr6 donor.

Im taking my time with this build. Mostly doing it alone. Plus I work a full time job + side business + a wife and 2 kids + studying to be a level 2 fire tech. 
Im a bit strained for time so the swap is my "get away" actually. Im setting small weekly goals for myself and trying to stay on time and wanting to drive this beginning of summer. Should be plenty of time. 

Glamour shots... than dirty swap shots.. 
Ill update as i go.


























Here's the donor.








Custom race intake boot. Because RACEKAR!


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Removed shifted box. Pulled lower dash. 
Mount shift box maybe here in a minute. I don't know... both shift boxes I have for the vr6 have broken parts. 
Rain all weekend ... I was hoping to start tearing into the donor but it will all be done outside in front of the garage.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmm.. the cat seems gutted. Win! Im hooking to stock exhaust so this made me smile.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Ready...
To do: brakes setup...
Pedal assmbly...


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## anlxn (Oct 18, 2009)

are you just gonna splice into the mk2 bay harness?


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

Deezy said:


> Ready...
> To do: brakes setup...
> Pedal assmbly...


is this a joke or your using, white, red, yellow, green and blue tape ? Send me your adress I'll give you a black one !!!


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

No joke and I have 2 huge rolls of black. These wires will be covered with black flex plastic for electrical wire once all wires are into the bay. 

Splicing into mk2 wiring... somewhat... I'm piggy back running two relay panels
Eventually I will slowly move everything over to the mk3 fuse panel through splicing. Its American wiring so... yea.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

mk2 with mk3 subframe... :thumbup:


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

Do yourself a favor rewire car , way easier than piggy back system . Especially since you have the donor car . I did piggy back fuse boxes once , never again .


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I'm starting to lean that way but instead of a re-wire i will just splice the American wiring. Once I stop and think about it there is only a handfull of things running off the original relay panel no sense in the extra relay+fuse panel in the way.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Well....

































Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

rallyedude said:


> Do yourself a favor rewire car , way easier than piggy back system . Especially since you have the donor car . I did piggy back fuse boxes once , never again .


 I ran piggy back in my car, way easier than re-wiring the whole car.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I forgot a wire....
Clutch sensor. Can't start the car without it. I need to figure that out. 
Btw... piggy back was simple. I didn't pull the dash out. Yes I did seperate a bunch of wires but how hard is that? 
Given my car is American spec ce1 Ish.. I would have had to buy every switch and stalk in the dash.. everything works on point. 

Few more wires to splice...
Ignition...
Turn signals work but they won't light cluster. Easy breezy.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------

